# مكتبة بترولية هامة



## محمد الاكرم (4 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام
ادخل وحمل

http://www.4shared.com/folder/dKU6qgkK/_online.html
وفقكم الله


----------



## تولين (7 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الف خير


----------



## ج.ناردين (14 سبتمبر 2011)

رووووعة
الله يعطيك الف عافية
دمت في حفظ الرحمن


----------



## wks316 (6 يوليو 2012)

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح
العبارة اعلاة تظهر عند الضغط على الرابط اي ان الملفات محذوفه اخي


----------



## nazar9 (16 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن مساعدتي في البحث عن كتاب عن الحفر الافقي باللغة العربية 
طريقة الحفر -المعدات المستخدة في الحفر -كيفية اعداد دفتر خاص بالحفر الافقي /قانوني -فني -عقدي/


----------

